

Bootstrapd - a gathering of web professionals with an independent spirit - tooky
http://bootstrapd.com/

======
bsenftner
Love to see an event like this in Los Angeles.

------
zuralski
Finally an event that doesn't have a 'startup' ring to its name.

Just bought my ticket. And I can honestly say "I can't wait"!

